# Egg ssnatchers?



## quinquestriatus (Oct 21, 2006)

Wondering if anyone out there has had, or knows if plecos would be successful in raiding and eating a batch of piranha eggs.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

First off







to P-Fury

My pleco would eat all of my Oscar's eggs, so I would have to say "YES" he probably would eat your Piranha eggs.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

I dont no anything about breeding piranhas or eggs for that matter (apart from the ones that go with sausage and bacon in the morning)

But i would say get the pleco in a different tank and dont risk it. Those Pleco's are very fast and i wouldnt chance it


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They will eat the eggs if they have a chance at getting past the parents. It is best to not have any fish in the tank with your breeding pair, since it just stresses out the parents more when they have to chase the other fish away.
~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Of course plecos will eat the eggs if given the chance.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> They will eat the eggs if they have a chance at getting past the parents. It is best to not have any fish in the tank with your breeding pair, since it just stresses out the parents more when they have to chase the other fish away.
> ~Taylor~
> 
> _*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


Its not really an issue of stress.I think its more of an issue of if you want your pleco to die or not.I had 2 pleco's in my breeder tank.1 is smart the other was dumb so go figure.


----------

